# h24-200 installation problems



## tpiker (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a H24-200 receiver, PI-21 and a Slimline dish with a 3 LNB (sl3k4nr). I have one line coming out of the dish going to the receiver with the PI-21 inline, It will not communicate with the dish, I get an 771A error. It does get a signal using an h23-600 receiver I just hooked up to the line. What could my problem be?

Thanks


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

make theres no filter on the hr24...sometimes they are shipped with bband converters which you dont need with a swm setup


----------



## tpiker (Nov 12, 2011)

There's no filter inline...


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Does PI have an in & out?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Its not working because the sl3k4nr LNB is NOT a SWiM LNB.

You will need 2 lines from that LNB to your HR24. No powersupply. Matter of fact, stop using the PI before you damage your LNB.


----------



## tpiker (Nov 12, 2011)

It's an H24 not an HR24, it only has one "in".


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Look carefully at your dish LNB. If it has four coax outputs, then it's not SWM and you can't use a Power Inserter. Just connect any one of the dish's four outputs directly to a B-Band Converter connected to your H24's SAT IN.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

tpiker said:


> It's an H24 not an HR24, it only has one "in".


My bad.

However it doesn't change the fact that your LNB is not a SWiM and using a power supply on it is not a good idea and will never work.


----------



## tpiker (Nov 12, 2011)

Alright thank you guys. I unhooked the PI, the LNB is still working. I just ordered a B-Band Converter.


----------



## tpiker (Nov 12, 2011)

Alright guys my BBC came today, I installed it inline on the h24-200 and I get the 771A error. It will not download. I hooked up the h23-600 I have and it starts to download. What's my next step?


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

tpiker said:


> Alright guys my BBC came today, I installed it inline on the h24-200 and I get the 771A error. It will not download. I hooked up the h23-600 I have and it starts to download. What's my next step?


It sounds like the H24-200 is looking for a SWiM. Run Satellite Setup again and be sure that SWiM is not the multiswitch type.


----------

